# How good is the HJ Lim cycle of the Beethoven piano sonatas on EMI?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I never heard of HJ Lim and was wondering whether anyone has heard this cycle of her Beethoven piano sonatas. Any opinions?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Going to try to pick up this up from iTunes for very bargain pricing


----------



## Bradius (Dec 11, 2012)

You can check her out on YouTube. Eye Candy. I have her recordings. They're fine. Maybe not the definitive edition but , for the price, a nice addition to the collection.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I was unimpressed.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Triplets said:


> I was unimpressed.


I second this! (Decent technical ability, less understanding of the music, in a typical modern way she see the notes and plays them with reasonable precision but have less understanding of the connecting tissue between those notes, compare any choice sonata with someone like Sviatoslav Richter and my points will be quite clear! )

/ptr


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Still not a bad bargain for $10 for that level of talent I must say.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Still not a bad bargain for $10 for that level of talent I must say.


Schnabel cost me $5 for the whole cycle on Amazon.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Triplets said:


> Schnabel cost me $5 for the whole cycle on Amazon.


If you got the download I did, it's missing the Op. 110 sonata for some bizarre reason. If this is the case, you can find all the Schnabel Beethoven sonatas for free on the Internet (can't remember where) and fetch the Op. 110 from there to complete your set.

The Op. 110 is a bad one to be missing... 

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pia...59&sr=1-1&keywords=beethoven+sonatas+schnabel


----------

